# What is with the circling?!?!



## jen92473 (Oct 29, 2013)

Our mini-lop, Jellybean, is quite independent. She won't let us pick her up, and we can get maybe two pets in when she's let out and then she's off. She's just not the cuddly bunny we envisioned when we got her. Nonetheless, when I let her out of her cage, she circles my feet over and over again. Sometimes it's when I'm just standing watching her, sometimes it's when I'm sitting at the computer, and sometimes it's while I'm walking across the room-she's gotten her fair share of unintentional kicks! I thought it was an attention-getting behavior, but when I sit on the floor with her, she'll come over, sniff around, I'll go to pet her, and she's off like a rocket somewhere else. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bville (Oct 29, 2013)

I've read that circling means they like you.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 29, 2013)

She "likes you likes you"
Is she spayed?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 29, 2013)

If she's not spayed, like missyscove said, she probably thinks you're super attractive  that is mating behaviour.

If she is, then it could just be that she wants some food. I know that whenever I walk near the cupboard where I keep the bunny food, my boys will race over and circle me excitedly thinking that food is coming.


----------



## JBun (Oct 29, 2013)

Is she spayed? Usually it's a courting type behavior of unaltered rabbits, but I have heard of some altered rabbits still doing it. So yes, it means she REALLY likes you, though it doesn't mean you're allowed to pet  Even though all of my rabbits love their nose rubs and some of them love cuddling, it's usually hands off when it's play time. Most of them don't want me petting, or even touching them while they are out running around. At least until they are finally tired out and laying down, then they usually 'allow' me to pet them. Lucky me.


----------



## zombiesue (Oct 30, 2013)

LOL This is not the bunny-dating the shelters talk about...!


----------



## annabelle00 (Oct 30, 2013)

My dusky does it too....

he spends all day hanging around me as I work at home, follows me around everywhere...won't let me pick him up


Sent from my GT-S5570 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds like courting behavior. Cosmo will run at your legs and across your feet and grunts--he's trying to be an alpha, so I mug him and pin him to the ground like an Alpha rabbit would treat him. He's finally stopping this kind of behavior, but, what do you expect from a teenager anyway?


----------



## geekgirl101 (Nov 1, 2013)

And they call it bunny luuuuuv!!!!

Kick follows me whenever I go into the kitchen. She darts under my feet looking at me and tripping me over and then she'll spin on the spot, run inbetween my legs trying to stop me from walking away with the food, and then chases after me until I give her something to nibble. If I go to the living room with the food she will follow me in and jumps on the sofa and tries to force herself between me and whatever it is in my hands, sometimes "digging" my arms to pull them out of the way. I've had to knock her down a couple of times for that and she just determindly jumps straight back up and tries to steal my food! To be honest I've no idea how to stop her being so darned pushy and demanding.


----------



## PaGal (Nov 1, 2013)

How old is your bun? Thumper is not neutered and he used to do the circling a lot. As he has gotten older he doesn't do it nearly as much and now it is mostly when he wants pellets. Also, when he was younger he wasn't so interested in pets as he just wanted to run, explore and otherwise play but also as he matured he has decided pets are more fun then all that running. Now when I go into his room he will run behind me and when I get near his cage he'll run around in front of me and then lay down demanding pets and rubs. Most of the time laying his head on my leg.

If your bun is young then she may settle into being more snuggly as she gets older.


----------



## Brittany_4 (Nov 10, 2013)

"*Feet circling* &#8212; Usually indicates sexual behavior. He/She&#8217;s in love."

http://language.rabbitspeak.com/


----------



## squidpop (Nov 10, 2013)

If the circling part is courtship behavior- then maybe when they run away they are just really playing hard to get- or a game of chase me, or tag.


----------

